# Finding bloodline without pedigree?



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

hey guys--

I was wondering if there is any way to find out or have some general idea of what bloodlines are afoot in my new pup.
I have ADBA registration papers, Dam and Sire's names and numbers, I am just unable to pay for a full pedigree at the moment and I'm madly curious.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

google the parents names or id#


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You may be able to go through the ADBA peds and find his parents. Once you see the dogs in the ped you will be able to tell what bloodline your pup is from


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

awesome, thanks guys.
i know i've tried googling the names at one point, but either nothing came up or i couldnt decipher it. 
i'll give it another shot and see what i can find.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What are the names. Don't give people the numbers those are your secret .


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

the numbers are secret?
hm, good to know.
i learn something new every single day on this forum, you guys are the best! 

The sire's name is:
Jones' "Blue Eyed Boy"

Dame:
Arceneaux' "Blue Kush"

EDIT: I've been trying everything i can think of in google, as per Jrama's suggestion, but either there's nothing to be found (doubtful) or i don't know how to fill the search field properly (likely).


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> the numbers are secret?
> hm, good to know.
> i learn something new every single day on this forum, you guys are the best!
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat until I can send out for mine
good luck


----------

